# WARNING: Pearce ferry dirty rat bastards!



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Heads up, our whole group had many windows broke, rummaged through, and catalytic converters stolen at Pearce ferry. Consider taking out at Diamond or have you vehicle arrive the day after you get there. The ranger discovered the damage on May 14, 2022.

I hope the thieves die of butt cancer.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Damn. Sorry to hear this..


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Stake the bastards to the nearest anthill.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Butt cancer would be too nice... on the Utah Rafters BoofFace page, or ssome such, the owner of Wild Rivers Shuttles has posted about installing cameras/conducting overnight surveillance/camping @ Pearce. Props to her if she manages to bring anything to fruition.

Took out @ Clay Hills 4-5 weeks ago and looking around at the $500k-$1M worth of rigs parked everywhere - with zero surveillance/cameras - was thinking how untenable that situation was... 

I've had my truck broken into at trailheads/shuttle parking probably 10 times in 40-50 years. Leaving a 12- or 24-pack with a note used to work o.k., but nowadays thieves are after more lucrative components. Tracking proceeds of catalytic converters and other hi-value parts is another way forward - almost always sold to a local recycler within 50-100 miles of where stolen.

I have no solution beyond trailhead camera(s). How they are/can be connected to the interweb and monitored is beyond my expertise.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

B4otter said:


> Butt cancer would be too nice... on the Utah Rafters BoofFace page, or ssome such, the owner of Wild Rivers Shuttles has posted about installing cameras/conducting overnight surveillance/camping @ Pearce. Props to her if she manages to bring anything to fruition.
> 
> Took out @ Clay Hills 4-5 weeks ago and looking around at the $500k-$1M worth of rigs parked everywhere - with zero surveillance/cameras - was thinking how untenable that situation was...
> 
> ...


Overnight camping might help, if the site allows for it. Put in and take out campgrounds with fees get patrolled and hopefully pay for themselves. If there's usually some boaters around this is way less likely to happen. 

Sad to see this again. I'll only be doing people and gear shuttles from Pierce for this reason.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Camping at Pearce... hmmm, sounds real nice. And the facilities are lovely. And by that, I really mean that it typically looks like someone died and/or gave birth in the bathrooms. Mud, bugs, sand, dirty syringes and used condoms. That place is a total shit hole.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

C’mon Pincharlie, post up the Robocop scene. You know you want to.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Pearce and North Wash tied for loveliest "bathrooms" - yes, more humans on site might decrease crime. Mixed blessing... during "high season" there's enough river traffic to make theft riskier. Hualapai there every day, for ex. But camping? No way. Way better places to throw down just a mile or two up the road, so you'd have to work REALLY hard to make Pearce attractive. Ice machine, maybe?


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

So if you're camped there (as a private citizen) and somebody shows up with crime on their mind. One of several things could happen.

1) They arrive, see people, turn around and drive back to Kingman or wherever they came from.

2) Making sure their license plates are covered, they go about their their pillaging -- while you do nothing out of caution about retaliation.

3) They start to pillage, you try to intervene (or even take pictures), and become victimized in some way in a very remote area with no cell coverage.

If there are enough people camped there, #1 is plausible. 

However, if there are few (or just one) campers there, the other scenarios get more likely, with particular risk of serious personal injury for #3.

Just a thought...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

richp said:


> So if you're camped there (as a private citizen) and somebody shows up with crime on their mind. One of several things could happen.
> 
> 1) They arrive, see people, turn around and drive back to Kingman or wherever they came from.
> 
> ...


See the thread "why guns are totally awesome"...


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

My point is that in today's unsettled societal climate, choosing to insert yourself into a potentially hazardous situation can be of questionable wisdom. 

Being armed for self protection is fine. But it shouldn't embolden a person carrying legally to get deliberately involved in a situation that might deteriorate into physical confrontation. 

The best possible outcome of a potentially violent event is avoiding it altogether -- to include not initially putting yourself in a predictably unsafe situation.

Yes, there is a fine line here. It's the one between wanting to be a good citizen by reporting or maybe even interdicting crime, versus acting in prudent self preservation when we know a certain segment of our society is poorly restrained and violent.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Extremely difficult to de-escalate situations when firearms involved. Smart thieves (oxymoron?) have been known to use lookouts... who might themselves be armed. Don't believe lethal weapons make us safer, especially from property crime, despite what the NRA puts out...

This isn't a political issue. Pearce/Clay Hills/Cisco - and many others - are well-known, easily accessed, but remote and unlovely enough that it doesn't seem reasonable to expect any kind of LE presence, or even a "campground host" desperate enough to stay there. Cameras and cooperation with local LE look to be way forward. Behooves all of us to think constructively. I welcome the participation of shuttle companies/providers, who have much to lose if these takeouts become easy targets. Here in Salt Lake when I take stuff to local recycler - couple/three times a year - if it is over $100 in value or certain categories of waste (lead acid batteries, copper, etc.) I have to provide my driver's license info and get paid by check mailed to address of record. Uncertain if that is codified (law) or just their policy, but it's a step in the right direction.

Classic "have's versus have-nots" conundrum. Spare me the moral arguments. Yes, this is classic meth- or other-substance dependent crime. It's wrong, but what we ("have's") want is a workable way to stop - or reduce - it. Suggestions?


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Totally robo cop or ninjas. Where is a ninja when you need him/her. A good crew of maybe half dozen trained well on the short staff and stealth and the problem is solved.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Let the ninjas thump em good then stake em out at the nearest anthill. Thieves suck.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Vandalism is a hard thing to stop, however the theft of items such as catalytic converters or other precious metals, e.g, copper, aluminum, and nickel can be prevented at the recycling stage. When you pawn something in Utah, the shop owner is required to hold the item for one month. This gives law enforcement time to find it. This system is mostly effective as I have personally benefited from it. If Cats had a vin number, this process could work. 

looks like this is being discussed at the federal level.









Text - H.R.6394 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): PART Act


Text for H.R.6394 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): PART Act



www.congress.gov


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

tanderson said:


> Vandalism is a hard thing to stop, however the theft of items such as catalytic converters or other precious metals, e.g, copper, aluminum, and nickel can be prevented at the recycling stage. When you pawn something in Utah, the shop owner is required to hold the item for one month. This gives law enforcement time to find it. This system is mostly effective as I have personally benefited from it. If Cats had a vin number, this process could work.
> 
> looks like this is being discussed at the federal level.
> 
> ...


We could just get rid of them altogether, seems they aren't doing anything to stop climate change anyway..

The catalytic converter does a great job of removing noxious chemicals and pollution from car emissions, the results of which have dramatically reduced air pollution in cities. However, the main byproduct of the catalytic converter process, carbon dioxide, has recently been found to be one of the biggest contributors to global warming. According to an article by europa.eu, “CO2 is the greenhouse gas most commonly produced by human activities and it is responsible for 64% of man-made global warming.” (ec.europa.eu, 2017). When the catalytic converter was first implemented back in the 1970s, the concept of global warming had yet to be considered. This means that arguably the most important task of the catalytic converter, to convert carbon monoxide to carbon dioxide, is not as helpful at reducing the environmental impact of the automobile as originally thought when first implemented.









The Catalytic Converter: Its Pros and Cons in the Modern World — SEQUOYAH STEM INSTITUTE


The Catalytic Converter, an exhaust component tasked with reducing automobile emissions, has had profound positive impacts on the environment since it was made a requirement in cars in 1975. Since its implementation, air pollution in car dense environments such as Los Angeles has decreased drastical




sequoyahsteminstitute.org


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

B4otter said:


> Extremely difficult to de-escalate situations when firearms involved. Smart thieves (oxymoron?) have been known to use lookouts... who might themselves be armed. Don't believe lethal weapons make us safer, especially from property crime, despite what the NRA puts out...
> 
> This isn't a political issue. Pearce/Clay Hills/Cisco - and many others - are well-known, easily accessed, but remote and unlovely enough that it doesn't seem reasonable to expect any kind of LE presence, or even a "campground host" desperate enough to stay there. Cameras and cooperation with local LE look to be way forward. Behooves all of us to think constructively. I welcome the participation of shuttle companies/providers, who have much to lose if these takeouts become easy targets. Here in Salt Lake when I take stuff to local recycler - couple/three times a year - if it is over $100 in value or certain categories of waste (lead acid batteries, copper, etc.) I have to provide my driver's license info and get paid by check mailed to address of record. Uncertain if that is codified (law) or just their policy, but it's a step in the right direction.
> 
> Classic "have's versus have-nots" conundrum. Spare me the moral arguments. Yes, this is classic meth- or other-substance dependent crime. It's wrong, but what we ("have's") want is a workable way to stop - or reduce - it. Suggestions?


See the problem is there is no real consequence for individuals who break the rules/norms. We let people get away with practically everything these days. IF there were consequences for said actions, people would be less keen to do them. Real simple.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Thus the ninjas with shortstaffs. Pummel the shit out of a few dirt bags and the rest will quietly slink away. When easy pickins becomes not easy pickins the dirt bags WILL try something else.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jamesthomas said:


> Thus the ninjas with shortstaffs. Pummel the shit out of a few dirt bags and the rest will quietly slink away. When easy pickins becomes not easy pickins the dirt bags WILL try something else.


I still like the idea of large caliber fully automatic things.. At least semi auto.. 

I concede that it may not be necessary to actually hit anything, but their pants will resemble the inside of the Pearce vault toilets.....


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

With TRACERS. Fuckin A.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Seems to me there needs to be some tissue damage involved, bruises, stitches etc. Although I can’t in theory reject a couple of three round bursts as long as collateral damage doesn’t happen. You don’t want to be shooting up cars at the takeout.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jamesthomas said:


> Seems to me there needs to be some tissue damage involved, bruises, stitches etc. Although I can’t in theory reject a couple of three round bursts as long as collateral damage doesn’t happen. You don’t want to be shooting up cars at the takeout.


Why I didn't mention hand charges 😉


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Always remember; there are very few problems that can’t be solved with a appropriate application of high explosives.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

jamesthomas said:


> Seems to me there needs to be some tissue damage involved, bruises, stitches etc. Although I can’t in theory reject a couple of three round bursts as long as collateral damage doesn’t happen. You don’t want to be shooting up cars at the takeout.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

You gotta love the Waco Kid.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

” The little fucker shot me in the ass.”


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

jamesthomas said:


> Seems to me there needs to be some tissue damage involved, bruises, stitches etc. Although I can’t in theory reject a couple of three round bursts as long as collateral damage doesn’t happen. You don’t want to be shooting up cars at the takeout.


I think I’d rather get to take out and find my car shot up that the cat being stolen, as long as it still runs…….


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Zzzzzzz…..


----------



## cdw24601 (Apr 6, 2021)

westwatercuban said:


> See the problem is there is no real consequence for individuals who break the rules/norms. We let people get away with practically everything these days. IF there were consequences for said actions, people would be less keen to do them. Real simple.


sure.. we definitely need to lock more people up... that will definitely work.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

cdw24601 said:


> sure.. we definitely need to lock more people up... that will definitely work.


Never said locking people up..consequences have a wide range..society asking for norms to not be broken is not a hard thing to ask for..well for the current generation it is..


----------



## cdw24601 (Apr 6, 2021)

westwatercuban said:


> Never said locking people up..consequences have a wide range..society asking for norms to not be broken is not a hard thing to ask for..well for the current generation it is..


What consequences are you suggesting then? I ask because in our society the norm for punishment of non violent property crimes is incarceration and restitution. Is it to much to ask for you to follow those norms or is there an old dude exemption?


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

cdw24601 said:


> What consequences are you suggesting then? I ask because in our society the norm for punishment of non violent property crimes is incarceration and restitution. Is it to much to ask for you to follow those norms or is there an old dude exemption?


Shoot them... I hear recidivism is pretty low after a long bout with lead poisoning... 

Or leave them in a pillory at the launch ramp for a week


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

azpowell said:


> Or leave them in a pillory at the launch ramp for a week


Over one of the numerous ant hills near boaters camp, naked and covered in honey...


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

cdw24601 said:


> What consequences are you suggesting then? I ask because in our society the norm for punishment of non violent property crimes is incarceration and restitution. Is it to much to ask for you to follow those norms or is there an old dude exemption?


I can’t give you one single answer. It’s too broad of an issue to have one single solution. What I can tell you is that what we have doesn’t work. I think we can all agree with that. I’ve worked in law enforcement. There are no punishments. (Most of the time). The amount of times I’ve seen people walk away from charges is ridiculous. Really makes you hate the whole system. If you had something negatively happen to you by someone else, and evidence to prove it, And the court lets the ass hat free. You’d feel a lot different. Just saying…


----------



## fredritz (Aug 17, 2016)

tanderson said:


> Heads up, our whole group had many windows broke, rummaged through, and catalytic converters stolen at Pearce ferry. Consider taking out at Diamond or have you vehicle arrive the day after you get there. The ranger discovered the damage on May 14, 2022.
> 
> I hope the thieves die of butt cancer.


We had our trailers vandalized there, wires ripped out. Time your vehicle arrival carefully


----------

